# NVIDIA 196.75 Treiber killen World of WarCraft!



## Undtot (5. März 2010)

Blizzard hat soeben eine dringende Warnung an alle Besitzer einer *NVIDIA-Grafikkarte*  ausgegeben, was wohl die meisten Spieler sein dürften.

Die kürzlich erschienene *Treiberversion 196.75*  (WHQL-certified driver) verursacht aufgrund einer Fehlsteuerung des  Lüfters eine *Überhitzung eurer Grafikarte*, wenn der  Treiber zusammen mit *WarCraft  3*, *World  of WarCraft* oder der laufenden *StarCraft 2  Beta* ausgeführt wird.


----------



## Fl_o (5. März 2010)

quelle ?


----------



## Azrael_SEt (5. März 2010)

Endlich unternimmt auch Nvidia was gegen diese WoW-Spieler 
wurde ja auch Zeit!


----------



## alm0st (5. März 2010)

Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Endlich unternimmt auch Nvidia was gegen diese WoW-Spieler
> wurde ja auch Zeit!



+1 Sympathiepunkt^^


----------



## Billy.Mc John (5. März 2010)

Das nenne ich mal aktives Handeln gegen WoW


----------



## Otep (5. März 2010)

Nvidia 1 Lvl Up!!


----------



## Hugo78 (5. März 2010)

Graka haben doch heut zu Tage einen hardwareseitigen Überhitzungsschutz.
Die verweigert also höchstens den Dienst, wenn es zu warm wird, aber kaputt gehen sollten die Karten davon nicht.


----------



## Ahab (5. März 2010)

Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Endlich unternimmt auch Nvidia was gegen diese WoW-Spieler
> wurde ja auch Zeit!



+1 Sympathiepunkt von mir  Haste schon 2.  ^^


----------



## Aoi (5. März 2010)

Ist das nur bei diesen Spielen so oder generell mit Nvida Karten (also bei allen spielen?)


----------



## Hugo78 (5. März 2010)

@Aoi
Schätze mal da hätte es schon mehr Meldungen gegeben, wenn sich plötzlich der Reihe nach, bei den Leuten die Rechner aufhängen nach 10-30min zockens.

Ich hab gestern abend noch 3 Stunden BC2 damit gezockt, und keine Probleme gehabt.
Allerdings benutze ich auch einen wesentlich stärkeren Kühler, nicht den Referenz.
Da brauch ich ohne hin nur max. 40% rpm um die Karte zukühlen.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (5. März 2010)

yeah n1  So bekommt man auch die ganzen verstrahlten von ihren Monitoren weg


----------



## tm0975 (5. März 2010)

Undtot schrieb:


> Besitzer einer *NVIDIA-Grafikkarte*  [ausgegeben], was wohl die meisten Spieler sein dürften.



ist das so?


----------



## Gast1663794603 (5. März 2010)

Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Endlich unternimmt auch Nvidia was gegen diese WoW-Spieler
> wurde ja auch Zeit!






den bug können sie ruhig drin lassen und den fehler auch noch ati verraten


----------



## Special_Flo (5. März 2010)

Guten Tag,
Gut das ich eine ATI Karte !^^ Damit kann ich ohne Probleme World of Warcraft mit meinem Hexer zocken!
Aber wenn z.B. ATI sowas bei BFBC2 machen würde .. dann würden alle Spieler sich aufregen!
Also würd ich sagen... NVIDIA verbessert das mal schnell...

mfg Flo


----------



## Wargrown (5. März 2010)

Es regnet Sympatiepunkte^^

Von mir natürlich auch.


----------



## Shinchyko (5. März 2010)

HAHAHAHA +1

Der beste nVidia Treiber Ever!!!! God bless *Treiberversion 196.75 
*


----------



## Aoi (5. März 2010)

Ok. Aber wenns nur bei diesen spielen auftaucht is das schon verdächtig.


----------



## Fl_o (5. März 2010)

> Guten Tag,
> Gut das ich eine ATI Karte !^^ Damit kann ich ohne Probleme World of Warcraft mit meinem Hexer zocken!
> Aber wenn z.B. ATI sowas bei BFBC2 machen würde .. dann würden alle Spieler sich aufregen!
> Also würd ich sagen... NVIDIA verbessert das mal schnell...


Spiel einfach weiter WOW  die können das ruigh drinnen lassen, ist mir sowie so noch ein rätsel wie man seine ganze jugend mit so nen dämlichen Spiel verschwenden kann, naja vlt finde ich am Pfad des Lebens eines Tages die erleuchterung  

Ja Klar das sich bei BFBC 2 alle aufregen weil das auch ein richtiges Spiel ist und kein mmorg oder was weiß ich.. 

GO ATI GO GO auch so ein Treiber update wie bei NV  

Achja und bei WOW wird die Graka eh nicht heiß


----------



## Aveonik (5. März 2010)

ok..also erstens mal
alle die hier diesen schwachsinn von wegen "ja toll endlich was gegen wow" und so von sich verzapfen.. tummelt euch in nen off topic thread oder sonst wohin wo es vielleicht leute interessiert.

gibts zu der news ne bestätigung?
meine karte läuft nämlich einwand frei egal welches spiel, seis nun online in lotro wow oder aion
oder offline dragon age, oblivion farcry 2 etc. also die spanne umfasst eigentlich alles mögliche 


ps: WoW war ein gutes spiel, das Problem an dem spiel ist lediglich die Leute die darin sind 

edit: was mir ebennoch einviel..von den ganzen leuten hier die über wow flamen.. erklärt mir den unterschied den es macht ob ich 5 stunden wow zock oder 5 stunden in bf oder sonst wo hänge  ich sitz vor dem kastel egal was darin läuft!
und Fl_o was ist ein 'richtiges' spiel? ist das eins wo ich mit der maus klick um zu ballern? oder wo ich die maus klick um einen zauber zu machen? macht das eigentlich einen unterschied? < nein. oder eins das mit c++ gemacht wurde? hat es was mit der steuerung zu tun das es richtig ist? oder mit den leuten mit die ich spiel? in meinen augen war pong ein richtiges spiel  das hatte noch ne schwierigkeit drin als es rauskam xP


----------



## kuer (5. März 2010)

Wo sind die NV Fan Jungs, die immer behaubten das NV treiber ohne Probleme sind  Ich habe unter Win7 seit dem neuen Treiber offter Fehlermeldungen, das der Treiber einen Fehler verursacht (GTX260) und nicht mehr funktioniert. Bin wieder einen Treiber zurück, nun geht alles wieder. Habe ich mit ATI aber nie gehabt so was. Spass bei Seite alle Treiber haben ab und an probleme


----------



## cann0nf0dder (5. März 2010)

hmm, hab gestern treiber update gemacht, gestern abend 25er raid icc, keinerlei probleme mit gtx285 gehabt weder nen freeze noch das irgendwas anderes komisch gewesen wäre oder mir aufgefallen ist ....
naja, hat bestimmt mit irgendwelchen weiteren konfigurationen oder so zu tun, ka


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (5. März 2010)

kuer schrieb:


> Wo sind die NV Fan Jungs, die immer behaubten das NV treiber ohne Probleme sind  Ich habe unter Win7 seit dem neuen Treiber offter Fehlermeldungen, das der Treiber einen Fehler verursacht (GTX260) und nicht mehr funktioniert. Bin wieder einen Treiber zurück, nun geht alles wieder. Habe ich mit ATI aber nie gehabt so was. Spass bei Seite alle Treiber haben ab und an probleme



it´s not a Bug, it´s a feature!!

Hab selber den neuen noch nicht ausprobiert, komischer Weise hatte ich gestern aber auch nen Fehler, sodass der Treiber sich zurückgesetzt hat (GTX285).. Ich probier heut nachmittag mal nen älteren treiber aus


----------



## MorPheuZ76 (5. März 2010)

Also ich habe seid Update auf 196.75 auch keine Probleme festgestellt. Weder in WOW noch in Dragon Age z.B. Entweder haben die mit Problemen die Auto Lüftersteuerung gefixt (statisch 50%) oder mit dem updaten ist was schief gelaufen. Hab ne280er

\Edit: nv hat bestätigt dass der Treiber Fehler macht und zurückgezogen: http://www.computerbase.de/news/treiber/grafikkarten/nvidia/2010/maerz/nvidia_geforce-treiber_19675/


----------



## Two-Face (5. März 2010)

Öhm, ich will ja jetzt mal echt nicht den Spaß verderben, aber trotzdem: WO IST DIE QUELLE?


----------



## kuer (5. März 2010)

Es ist keine Vermutung mehr. NV hat den Treiber ganz officiel zurück gezogen und empfielt einen fall back auf den letzten Treiber(bis zur neu Veröffentlichung). Bericht auf CB !

PS: jeder der die Lüftersteuerung auf Fix Werte gestellt hat und nicht mehr steuern läst, hat nichts zu befürchten.


----------



## jochenrieschen (5. März 2010)

Die Treiberversion 196.75 hat zwar ein WHQL-Zertifikat, steht jedoch im Verdacht bei vielen verschiedenen Grafikkarten Probleme mit dem Lüfter zu verursachen. 

Nvidia zieht Treiber zurück - Version 196.75 eventuell gefährlich 

Meldung bei Gamestar - Hardware       05.03.2010, 10:35 Uhr .


----------



## Mente (5. März 2010)

Hi

Quelle forums.battle.net 
Es betrifft mehrere Blizz spiele nicht nur WOW und soviel zu den Problemlosen NVidia Treibern.

lg


----------



## snapstar123 (5. März 2010)

Was würdet ihr jetzt dazu sagen ich habe am Anfang von denn 190er Treibern die finger gelassen weil es immer fehler geben soll.
Ich habe noch denn 186.18 drauf bringt der neue Treiber jetzt wirklich was denn es sollen ja mehr FPS in Spielen geben und angeblich kann man mit diesem Treiber auch gut Übertakten aber wenn man immer solche sachen liest bleibe ich beim 186.18 denn der läuft perfekt und habe auch keine Probleme bei irgendwelchen Spielen wie Crysis Fallout 3 und auch anderweitige Spiele.
Was meint ihr bringt der Treiber jetzt endlich was oder lieber beim alten bleiben vorallem wegen Games und Overclocking, würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## seti (5. März 2010)

was für ein blödsinn? wieso sollte die überhitzen bei den spielen? die lüftersteuerung wird wohl nicht programmabhängig sein sondern eher temperaturabhängig.
aber wenn das wirklich so ist, dann ist es grausam.

ach und da sagt man immer nvidia hat die besseren treiber  .. ein treiber der die karte abbrennen lässt ist ganz sicher besser 

zum glück hab ich meine 5870er 

ach und wieso sollte der grösste teil der WOW zocker nvidias drinnen haben? wie kommst auf den scheiss? quellen? oder einfach nur stumpfsinn daher geredet?


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (5. März 2010)

[IronieOn]
Mal ne Frage: Wenn der Bug nun fester Bestandteil bei nVidia und bei ATI werden würde, würde man dann plötzlich auf der Straße viele blasse weltfremde Wesen antreffen, die hinter Monster und Zaubertränken her sind?
[IronieOff]

und es gehört doch hier hin...


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. März 2010)

kuer schrieb:


> Wo sind die NV Fan Jungs, die immer behaubten das NV treiber ohne Probleme sind



Genau das war das erste was ich beim Lesen der News gedacht habe... irgendwie fehlen hier die ganzen Fanboys die behaupten NV Treiber seien ja immer sooooo viel besser wie die ATIs... naja immerhin gehen bei den ATI Treibern die Radeons nicht kaputt beim benutzen


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (5. März 2010)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Genau das war das erste was ich beim Lesen der News gedacht habe... irgendwie fehlen hier die ganzen Fanboys die behaupten NV Treiber seien ja immer sooooo viel besser wie die ATIs... naja immerhin gehen bei den ATI Treibern die Radeons nicht kaputt beim benutzen



stimmt... manchmal lassen dies sich nämlich garnicht erst installieren 

Spass beiseite 

Es wird auch kein NV Fanboy anfangen zu jammern,da man ja weiß, das NV zeitnah nen neuen Treiber rausbringen wird... Ausserdem ist ein solches Problem bei NV eher die Ausnahme als die Regel, was man von anderen Graka Herstellern nicht wirklich behaupten kann...


----------



## CrashStyle (5. März 2010)

Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Endlich unternimmt auch Nvidia was gegen diese WoW-Spieler
> wurde ja auch Zeit!



Ist zwar von der 1seite aber!

Der ist einfach geil^^ Besser hätte ich es nicht sagen können.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. März 2010)

Naja keine Ahnung wird auf jeden fall was dran sein mir ist gestern meine Gtx 260 beim You tube Video abgeschmiert, sowas ist mir noch nie passiert.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (5. März 2010)

Wenn man bei der Ganzen Sache noch bedenkt das es um eine noch unausgereifte Beta handelt: Starcraft-2-Beta-Version....Wer weiß wie Sauber die Programiert wurde. Es ist nicht ohne Grund ne Beta!!! 
Man kann ja nicht jede beta Version eines jeden Spiels gleich mit berücksichtigen... 

Es wird nachgebessert und Gut iss...hätte auch ATI treffen können...
Und moderne Grafikkarten schalten sich normalerweise selbst ab bevor es zu einem Schaden kommt...so wie bei Veriquitas


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (5. März 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Ist zwar von der 1seite aber!
> 
> Der ist einfach geil^^ Besser hätte ich es nicht sagen können.



Dann hänge ich mich mal mit mein...GAAAANZ meiner Meinung!


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (5. März 2010)

ehm also ich weiß es is ja sehr glaubwürdig diese meldung und so...aber ich hab besagten treiber auf 2 pc's und mitm kumpel vorhin...2h warcraft 3 gezoggt....beide grakas @ 50-60°C ich seh schon die heat pwned meine grakas richtig


----------



## DarkMo (5. März 2010)

frag mich, was ihr alle gegen wow wettert. nur weils so viel spaß und inhalt bietet, das man süchtig werden kann? weil der ganze "normalo" rotz so wenig tiefe und inhalt hat, das ihrs nich ertragen könnt? ^^

jetz ma ehrlich - wow is nen game wie jedes andre auch. gothic (das ja sehr gelobt wird) nur eben online mit vielen vielen anderen. diese dämliche hetze kann ich grad garnich ab. und die comm is sicher au ned reifer wie bei mw2 oder cs oder kA. also betrachtet das objektiv un ned so hier...


----------



## Veriquitas (5. März 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> frag mich, was ihr alle gegen wow wettert. nur weils so viel spaß und inhalt bietet, das man süchtig werden kann? weil der ganze "normalo" rotz so wenig tiefe und inhalt hat, das ihrs nich ertragen könnt? ^^
> 
> jetz ma ehrlich - wow is nen game wie jedes andre auch. gothic (das ja sehr gelobt wird) nur eben online mit vielen vielen anderen. diese dämliche hetze kann ich grad garnich ab. und die comm is sicher au ned reifer wie bei mw2 oder cs oder kA. also betrachtet das objektiv un ned so hier...


 
Leute die dagegen sind wollen sich schützen um nicht selber als Suchtis abgestempelt zu werden.Die brauchen Überltäter ist wie mit der Politik und den Killerspielen.Die Leute dürfen meistens auch noch kein Wow spielen da sie nicht älter als 12 sind.


----------



## nfsgame (5. März 2010)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> +1 Sympathiepunkt^^


dito


----------



## FortunaGamer (5. März 2010)

Da hat Nvidia wirklich mist gebaut mit denn Treibern. Ich habe die 195er Treiber drauf und die lasse ich erstmal drauf. Warte auf die 200er Treiber. Ich spiele auch kein Wow, hoffentlich habt Nvidia das absichtlich gemacht


----------



## DAEF13 (5. März 2010)

Endlich wird etwas gegen diesen WoW-Wahn getan 
Jetzt wird jeder nicht WoW-Suchti zu nVidia wechseln
Das einzig, was jetzt noch fehlt ist, dass sie den Hardwareseitigen-Schutz umgehen!

Ernst:
Die Treiber von Nvidia waren aber wirklich schon einmal besser...
In letzter Zeit wird sehr schnell gefixt.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> dito



Bist du der Nerd auf dem Foto ?Dann kann ich mir auch vorstellen warum du diese Meinung unterstützt und dich lächerlich über Wow spieler machst.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (5. März 2010)

Kinder, werdet erwachsen. Oder unterlasst zumindest diese sinnlosen Hetztkommentare gegen WoW(-Spieler). Das ist einfach nur kindisch. 

Zum Treiber: derlei Probleme sollten natürlich nicht auftreten. Naja, Ich habe eine ATI, mich störts nicht.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (6. März 2010)

Mökkurkalfi_:D schrieb:


> Kinder, werdet erwachsen. Oder unterlasst zumindest diese sinnlosen Hetztkommentare gegen WoW(-Spieler). Das ist einfach nur kindisch.
> 
> Zum Treiber: derlei Probleme sollten natürlich nicht auftreten. *Naja, Ich habe eine ATI, mich störts nicht*.



Na Dein letzter Satz führt Deinen Kommentar gegen Hetzkommentare ad absurdum....
Wenn schon Objektiv und Wertefrei dann richtig...auch ich hatte einen Kommentar, der Ironisch gemeint ist, dieser ist aber auch als solcher gekenzeichnet worden...der Rest der anderen Kommentare von mir waren Sachlicher Natur...

Also bitte nicht erst über andere stänkern und dann selber machen...


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (6. März 2010)

Ich verstehe nicht, was daran nicht objektiv gewesen sein soll... Ich schrieb bloß, dass mich dieses Treiberproblem nicht beträfe, weil Ich eine Graka von ATI hätte. Darf Ich das nicht schreiben? Ja, böse böse.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. März 2010)

Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Endlich unternimmt auch Nvidia was gegen diese WoW-Spieler
> wurde ja auch Zeit!


+1 Noch einen Sympathiepunkt, selbst für Geld würde ich das Game nicht (mehr, hab nur die Inklusivzeit verspielt, war zu öde) zocken.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (7. März 2010)

Mökkurkalfi_:D schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, was daran nicht objektiv gewesen sein soll... Ich schrieb bloß, dass mich dieses Treiberproblem nicht beträfe, weil Ich eine Graka von ATI hätte. Darf Ich das nicht schreiben? Ja, böse böse.



Anscheinend hast Du mein Posting nicht wirklich verstanden. Ich werde Deine Sätze jetzt nicht wiederholen, da ich sie extra Markiert hatte. Aber ich werd Dir gerne erklären, warum ich der Meinung bin, das dies Posting sich selbst wiederspricht:

Satz 1 (unterstrichen):
Hier strafst Du User als Kindisch, die mit Hetzkommentaren gegen WoW losgehen und das Sie sich erwachsener verhalten sollen...

So weit so gut...

Doch zu Deinem Sattz 3 (fett):
Bei diesem Satz fehlt mir nur eine kleine Verdeutlichung, dann sollte es Dir auffallen (Verdeutlichung ist fett):
 Naja,*...Ele Bätsch...*Ich habe eine ATI, mich störts nicht. 

Du hast es zwar etwas dezenter ausgedrückt, aber damit Deine Eigene erste Aussage negiert. 
Natürlich darftst Du gerne schreiben was Du willst (ich mach das ja auch). Es gibt manche die weit aus schlechtere Postings abgegeben, aber mich hat der Wiederspruch an Sich, in einem Posting gestört und das habe ich damit zum Ausdruck gebracht.
(btw: Ein Blick auf meine Sysprofile-Signatur hätte Dir verraten das ich auch ATI User bein, doch nicht das meine GTX280 noch in Reichweite liegt  )


----------



## snapstar123 (11. März 2010)

Wie sieht es jetzt mit dem Treiber aus ist da was drann das es ein Spielekiller ist oder doch nicht.
Ich nutze ja immer noch den Treiber 186.18 aber wenn der Treiber wirklich das hält was er verspricht dann hau ich mir diesen Treiber drauf.
Ich habe so mit denn Treibern der 190er Reihe keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht aber der hört sich viel versprächend an aber dann diese Gerüchte wieder .
Währe froh wenn ich eine Antwort bekommen könnte ob der Treiber gut ausgereift ist zwecks Overclocking und er bringt ja in denn meisten Spielen noch mehr Leistung , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja ich zocke kein WOW aber ist mir auch egal weil sich die leute hier wegen diesem Spiel hier steiten finde ich so oder so kinderkram, ich habe auch nichts gegen die Leute die WOW zocken es ist jeden selbst überlassen was er spielt mir geht es bloss um denn Treiber.
Also Leute ich würde mich echt über eine Antwort freuen ob es sich lohnt vorallem wegen Overclocking , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## amdintel (11. März 2010)

>Ich habe so mit denn Treibern der 190er Reihe keine guten Erfahrungen 

ist bei mir bei dem PC mit der NV 9600 GT auch so, die 
bei den Neuen stürzen oft die Games auf ein mal ab,
habe immer noch den alten 186.18 da drauf,
bei dem anderem PC mit ner 260 GTX keine Probleme ,
Nvidia hat ganz klar einige Modelle vernachlässigt  was die Neuen 
Treiber an geht und weil wir schon mal dabei sind 
AMD/ATI hat beim letzten Treiber auch mist gebaut, der läuft nicht auf meinem Notebook,
Notebook ist erst 2 Jahre alt .
ist also nicht immer Klug den Neusten Treiber gleich zu nehmen,
grade bei Software Sachen habe ich schon oft erlebt das manmach Neue Updates 
schlechter sind als Alte Versionen , 
ob da  vielleicht die Programmierer vielleicht alle  etwas zu gedröhnt waren ?
hoffentlich entwickelt sich so was nicht zum Dauer Standard das Neue Sachen 
mehr schrottig sind als Alte ?


----------



## snapstar123 (11. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> >Ich habe so mit denn Treibern der 190er Reihe keine guten Erfahrungen
> 
> ist bei mir bei dem PC mit der NV 9600 GT auch so, die
> bei den Neuen stürzen oft die Games auf ein mal ab,
> ...



Also würdees mit meiner 280GTX im endefekt keine Probleme geben bzw. ich probiere es einfach mal aus vorallem was der Treiber wirklich kann denn es steht ja klar drinnen das man mit ihn auch gut Overclocken kann.
Mit denn früheren 190er Treibern hatte ich auch nur Probleme Fallout 3 ist immer abgestürzt mit dem 186.18 kein Problem bei Crysis das selbe.
Mal schauen wie es jetzt mit dem Treiber aussieht, danke für die Infos , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## amdintel (11. März 2010)

muss man ausprobieren,
ist heute wieder wie in der Stein Zeit wo der PC
grade erfunden wurde


----------



## snapstar123 (11. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> muss man ausprobieren,
> ist heute wieder wie in der Stein Zeit wo der PC
> grade erfunden wurde



Ja das ist es halt entweder er läuft wenn nicht kommt er wieder runter und der alte wieder drauf denn mit dem hatte ich biss jetzt keine Probleme und auch am meisten an Takt erreicht , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## amdintel (11. März 2010)

ich hatte mit den ersten 190 Treibern das , 
mitten im Spie von  Silent HunterIII plötzlich Absturz 
von Silent HunterIII , ich hatte Silent HunterIII schon auf mehreren  Vorgänger PCs die ich heute nicht mehr besetzte, das ist noch nie abgestützt und auf den PC mit dem 180  GT 9600 läuft auch gut nur darf ich nicht die 190 installieren dann läuft das Silent HunterIII nicht mehr stabil


----------

